# Tivo Series 2 TCD540040 homebrew?



## monoxyde (Sep 19, 2008)

I just purchased a TiVo TCD540040 on ebay. Is there homebrew software I could run so I don't have to pay the TiVo subscription fee? I know I probably should have researched this before I bought it, but I know that TiVo runs linux. Is there some homemade distrobution out there that has DVR capabilities and is made specifically for the TiVo?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not that is publically known, or discussable here. We really only discuss using the original software, with subscription if needed.


----------

